# La Molina - Lima



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

buenas fotos, aunque casi no conosco ese lado del distrito... tal vez xq sea la parte mas Este


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Como siempre buenas fotos Juan, La Molina es como se ve, siempre tranquilo, demasiado tranquilo, me muero allí


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonita la zona, pro debe quedar bien lejos de la horrible Lima , parece otra ciudad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bueno, es parte de la "horrible" Lima.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Lindo sitio, sus areas verdes le ayuda mucho.
Pero en verano te comen los zancudos...jaja


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Muy lindo la Molina, sobre todo tranquilo estube viviendo unos meses por hai, lo unico malo es que queda lejos de todo en LIMA...


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que chevere la primera y sexta foto! La primera por los cerros a lo lejos y la otra me gustaron las escaleras (aunque no subirlas!). A ver si alguien sabe, cuanto tiempo tiene de fundado La Molina? Siempre quize saber....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

^^

La Molina como distrito tiene exactamente 46 años... 06/02/62.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> ^^
> 
> La Molina como distrito tiene exactamente 46 años... 06/02/62.


Por fin se, gracias por el dato! Saludos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan Carlos, más fotos pí.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese pato macho debe sentirse indeciso, si entrar o no entrar a la laguna; bueno, con ese color de agua, se le entiende.

Cuánta paz y tranquilidad se respira viendo tales imágenes.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Quisiera tener mi jato ahí xD


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


>


Esta foto viene con plus o qué? ,)
Saludos


----------



## RACD (Aug 23, 2008)

me encantan esas fotos, muy linda la molina...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buena zona!


----------



## RACD (Aug 23, 2008)

eduardo90 said:


> Es artificial y la verdad un poco asqueroso porque el agua esta estancada


el agua no esta estancada, ee es su color natural, en realidad esa laguna segun me han contado posee bombas que reemplazan el agua constantemente, el agua que se usa es de un rio llamaso piura o algo asi, eso me han dicho familiares que viven en esa zona de lima...


----------



## RACD (Aug 23, 2008)

seria horrible vivir en una zona donde el agua esta estancada..., por el mal olor, las pestes, ratas etc, si el agua fuera estancada nadie, ni siquiera el mas desdichado de peru viviera alli, no creen...


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

No es por ser patero, pero tienes buena mano para encontrar los ángulos y conseguir buenas imágenes, saludos y ojalá tengas más fotos.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ALLI VIVE MI HERMANA.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Jajaja hablan como si La Molina estuviera lejísimos, pucha está cerca de todo! Tal vez no tanto como otros distritos, pero no es TAAAAN lejos :S. 

En fin, excelentes fotos, Juan, tienes un toque único con ellas. Buen thread.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

muy lindas tus fotos, hay sitios bonitos y otros no tanto en La Molina. Recuerdo La Molina cuando casi no habían ni casas, cuanto campo y verde había. Lo malo de este distrito es que el suelo es demasiado blando, arenoso y en caso de sismos las edificaciones resultan muy perjudicadas.


----------

